
Show HN: Postcarder - Send a custom postcard to your reps, no stamps required - torkalork
https://www.postcarder.us/
======
torkalork
Hey HN! I'm launching my winter side project today, Postcarder.

Postcarder makes it easy for you to write your elected representatives in
support of liberal causes. By combining a few APIs and an address book for
Capitol Hill, my hope is that Postcarder will help more people be heard by
their representatives.

If you're curious about Postcarder's story, head on over to the About page:
[https://www.postcarder.us/about](https://www.postcarder.us/about)

And I'll be hanging here all day, so don't hesitate to drop me some questions.

Thanks!

~~~
torkalork
Oh, and in case you're curious, the tech stack is Django + python-rq running
with Kubernetes on Google Container Engine.

